#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή για απλή βεβαίωση του Ν.4178/13;

## milt

επιπλέον για να συμπληρώσω και το θέμα των αμοιβών στις βεβαιώσεις μη ύπαρξης αυθαιρεσιών.....

κανονικά μπαίνουμε σύστημα αμοιβών και βάζουμε τις ώρες απασχόλησης μας,έχει ένα ελάχιστο όριο 6,50 νομίζω,βγαίνει η όποια νόμιμη αμοιβή ,βάζουμε την συμφωνηθείσα κτλ...κατά τα γνωστά......

όταν όμως δεν πάρουμε αμοιβή.......πχ δώρο η βεβαίωση παρέα με την ρύθμιση ενός διαμερίσματος στο ίδιο κτίριο....άρα συμφωνηθείσα 0 ευρώ......είναι απαραίτητο να κάνουμε και την αντίστοιχη δήλωση στο σύστημα αμοιβών......?????

σε κάθε περίπτωση η βεβαίωση ν.4178 με συμφωνηθείσα 0 ευρώ και χωρίς αριθμό δήλωσης στο σύστημα αμοιβών εκδίδεται έτσι και αλλιώς από το σύστημα του ν.4178

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καθορισθείσα νόμιμη αμοιβή για απλή βεβαίωση μη ύπαρξης αυθαιρεσιών βάσει του του Ν.4178/13.
Οπότε δεν απαιτείται το στάδιο του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## milt

συμφωνώ ότι δεν υπάρχει....απλά το σκεπτικό είναι και καλά ότι αφού απασχολείσαι σαν μηχανικός μπορείς να περάσεις την όποια εργασία με χρόνο απασχόλησης ..........

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσεις το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ όταν αυτό δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό λόγω μη ύπαρξης "νόμιμης" αμοιβής;
Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη νομική υπηρεσία του ΤΕΕ σε περίπτωση που δεν πληρωθείς;

Θεωρώ ότι το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει να καταργηθεί αμέσως μόλις καταργηθεί και η εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ. Δεν έχει άλλο λόγο ύπαρξης και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να προσθέτει γραφειοκρατία.

----------

